# Cape Fear Retriever Club Super Singles



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

CFRC's December licensed trial is up on Entry Express. Please note this year we will be having a Super Singles event on Sunday as a fund raiser for our Game Steward and bird thrower crew chief Lewis J. Henderson, Jr. Trial will be held December 2-4, 2011.

We also have a few spots open for observers only (all handler slots filled) at our Advanced Retriever Training Workshop with Pat Burns, Andy Attar, and Ray Voigt. Pat Nolan (Ponderosa Kennels) will also be presenting a segment on puppy training. Dates are December 8-11, 2011.

For info about the workshop, field trial or super singles event, please contact me at [email protected]

Andrea


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Just a reminder about the super singles event at the Cape Fear trial. This is for a very worthy cause!


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Please note this year we will be having a Super Singles event on Sunday as a fund raiser for our Game Steward and bird thrower crew chief Lewis J. Henderson, Jr.

Lewis works at all the trials held at Mr. John Thomas's for all the clubs. He was working at the Down East Field Trial in Oct. and accidentally shot his foot with a popper gun. He has already had multiple surgeries and has lost a couple of toes to the accident. He now has "MRSA" which is a very bad infection. Lewis has a family with a newborn baby. So we are holding the Super Singles fundraiser to try and help with medical expenses. 

You can sign up on Sunday at the Picnic Shelter on the grounds. The entry fee is $25. There will also be a silent auction held at the picnic shelter. Any monetary contributions should be made payable to : Lewis J Henderson, Jr. and can be mailed to Gwen Pleasant 757A Clayton Road, Angier, NC 27501. If you have any questions you can call Tony Flowers @ 704-578-2690 or Gwen @ 919-795-7541.

Please come out and support a good cause!


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

While at the Cape Fear trial this weelend, don't forget to stop by the shelter to participate in the silent auction. We have some great items to be auctioned, including a guided duck hunt, a deer hunt and a one year supply of Purina dog food.
We will also be selling hamburgers and hotdogs as part of the fundreiser as well.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

When is the silent auction held?


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

The auction will start Saturday morning and will close sometime on Sunday.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Is this a field trial event? and is it open to the public? Thanks


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

The super singles event is strictly a fund raiser and it is open to anyone.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Derby call backs to the third series

2,4,5,6,7,8,9,12,13,17,18,19


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

Ten dogs back

2, 6, 8, 14, 23-26, 28, 52


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Derby call backs to the fourth series

2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Placements

1. Bart/Pleasant
2. Jezzie /Cropper
3. Hawk/Pleasant
4. Jerry/DuBose
Rj. Diesel/Pleasant
J. Eider/Marshall

A big thank you to John/Judy Thomas for their hospitality, the members of the Cape Fear club for their hard work, Alan/Gwen Pleasant for their efforts, and my co-judge Lydia Fekula


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Ted,

It was good seeing you at the trial. You and Lydia set up some good solid tests and were more than fair with your callbacks. Thanks for coming down to our neck of the woods to judge.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Brian

It was great to meet you in person. Lydia and I had a fabulous time.

First, the weather was magnificent. 70 degrees in December in North Carolina, 

Second, the grounds were spectacular! The water was superb.

Third, the trial was small - so that we were able to be generous in our callbacks.

Fourth, everyone pitched in - 

Bob Willow, Andrea Meisse, Alan/Gwen Pleasant, Macolm, Jerry, Sam, Mike, Jo, and others whose names I have forgotten (I apologize)

We had great bird boys - Quinton, Kelton, Marquise, Kody, Monty

John/Judy Thomas were gracious hosts

Finally, we got to watch some great dogs

Hard to beat that!

Ted


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone who came out to participate in the fund raiser at the Cape Fear trial this past weekend. Due to the participation in the super singles event, the silent auction and donations, this event was a huge sucess. I would also like to thank those who volunteered their time to help with the event, especially the judges.

Thanks!
Tony Flowers


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

What were the Am results?


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Big Shout Out to Victor Garcia and Bart (and of course Alan) for winner the Open and Am at Cape Fear this weekend.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

aabraham said:


> What were the Am results?


1. Garcia
2. L. Dubose
3. Thomas
4. Meisse
RJ. Marshall
Everyone else who ran the last series received a JAM.

Great weather, nice club, good people!

Kyle


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Derby Results:

1. 13 Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James, Monte French, Alan Pleasant/Malcolm 
2. 18 Tidewater's Paha Tatanka, Jerald & Debra Wilks, Malcolm Sykes/Alan 
3. 6 Field Of Dreams Range Finder, Brad & Patty LaFave, J.M. DuBose/L.K. DuBose 
4. 17 Fowlmouth's Hot Buns On Fire, Scott Bass, Scott Bass 
RJ. 4 Aarrow, Barton Clark, Barton P Clark 
Jams 12,5,19,2

Thanks for the great test, weather, and grounds. It was a great weekend to meet new people and make new friends.


I'm curious who won the super singles charity event. Let us know.


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

The open level super singles winner was Johnny Armstrong "Classy" & the Novice super singles winner was Jerry Murrell (sorry I don't have dogs name with me).


The Benefit for Lewis was a great success!!! Thanks so much for everyone that participated and donated.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Scott Bass said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 
> 4. 17 Fowlmouth's Hot Buns On Fire, Scott Bass, Scott Bass
> ...



Awesome! Congrats! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

BlackRiver said:


> The open level super singles winner was Johnny Armstrong "Classy"


Way to go Johnny and Classy! This team will be winning Ams soon enough.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1. Bart/Pleasant
> 2. Jezzie /Cropper
> ...


Ted, This was the first time I was able to see one of your tests, very impressive! Birds placed well, good use of the grounds, put the responsibility on the dogs work. I only have one question, how far was that water blind? Just wondering, I didn't have my range finder with me.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

BlackRiver said:


> The open level super singles winner was Johnny Armstrong "Classy" & the Novice super singles winner was Jerry Murrell (sorry I don't have dogs name with me).
> 
> 
> The Benefit for Lewis was a great success!!! Thanks so much for everyone that participated and donated.




I'm glad that the Benefit for Lewis was a big success. I was fortunate enough to meet Lewis on the day of his accident. He is without a doubt the toughest person I have ever met. I hope that his recovery goes well and I hope to see him next year back out at the trials.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone have the rest of the results for Cape Fear? We're looking for Jams in the Am and All Q results.
Thanks!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ed Hogan said:


> Ted, This was the first time I was able to see one of your tests, very impressive! Birds placed well, good use of the grounds, put the responsibility on the dogs work. I only have one question, how far was that water blind? Just wondering, I didn't have my range finder with me.


Ed, 

Glad you enjoyed the tests. Both Lydia and I put a lot of thought into them.

I would guess water blind was 350 yards.

It was a bugger.

Ted


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Scott Bass said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1. 13 Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James, Monte French, Alan Pleasant/Malcolm
> 2. 18 Tidewater's Paha Tatanka, Jerald & Debra Wilks, Malcolm Sykes/Alan
> ...



Hah, I missed this must have been the coffee right Scott.

A Big Congrats to you Scott and your fine dog Blaze on a 4th, well done... tough group of Derby dogs there.

Congrats to Monte French and Jesse James on the WIN, no fun running against Wilks dog every Derby. Awesome!!


Barb


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is what I remember:

Qualifying

1. Cooper/Malcolm Sykes
2. Ida/George Fiebelkorn
3. Ticket/Deb Thomas
4. Pepper/Andrea Meisse
RJ Jesse/Malcolm Sykes
J Roo/Mike Oppegaard
J Wendy Buckler
J Duke/Chris Blair

Andrea


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Scott Bass said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1. 13 Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James, Monte French, Alan Pleasant/Malcolm
> 2. 18 Tidewater's Paha Tatanka, Jerald & Debra Wilks, Malcolm Sykes/Alan
> ...


Well done Scott!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

amm said:


> Here is what I remember:
> 
> Qualifying
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrea!


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Full results should be up on Entry Express soon.

I would like to thank a great set of judges - Lydia Fekula, Ted Shih, Kyle Broussard, Jeff Schuett, Tim Carrion and John Shoffner. You were all a pleasure to work with. 

I would also like to thank the people who put the trial on. Bob, Chris, Mike, Sam, Jerry, Carroll, John, Jo, Alan, Gwen, Malcolm, and Scott - you did a great job!

And thanks too to the bird throwers and gunners - without you we couldn't have a trial!

Finally thank you to Tony and Patty for all your work on the super singles. 

Please keep Lewis in your thoughts this week. He has another surgery scheduled. 

Andrea


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

Just another great trial at Pembroke !! Fantastic judges, great workers, fabulous weather, solid handlers and last but not least those wonderful dogs.


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Scott

Way to hang in there and get a piece of it. My good friend John Broucek said he talked with you over there wish i could have made it myself.

Brady Collins


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

bcollins said:


> Scott
> 
> Way to hang in there and get a piece of it. My good friend John Broucek said he talked with you over there wish i could have made it myself.
> 
> Brady Collins


Thanks Brady, It is like pulling off a win with that many competitive dogs in the field. I believe that 14 out of 19 had derby points and 6 were on the derby list.

I had a great time talking with John and everyone else I met. I hope to see you and John at some trials in the future.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Results not on EE yet.12/23


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay,

We had a three day trial followed by a four day seminar the next weekend . Top it off everyone has come down with a cold. It will happened, let us catch our breath..


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Results not on EE yet.12/23


But it is on the AKC website...good enough for me

http://www.akc.org/events/search/in...W_END_DATE1=&key_stkhldr_event=&mixed_breed=N


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !


----------

